# My cat is a pain!



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

So earlier today my cat decided he would bring me a present... A baby rabbit! Now he didn't kill it or even hurt it but wanted to bring me a gift! I was traumatised, the we rabbit was only 5 weeks old and we took it to a wildlife rescue centre. My cat is 11 and hasn't brought anything live in in years, we thought he was too slow! He must have found a nest or something! Poor rabbit doesn't have a mummy no more ! This is just a rant!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Several of my cats used to bring us all kinds of little wildlife, but unfortunately most of the time they had already been torn apart or abuse beyond recovery. One time the cat found a HUGE rat and decided to give is half of it, which my dad then made me remove from the porch. It was nasty. Another time the cat found a baby raccoon but had injured it so badly the only thing we could do was kill it to put it out of it's misery. And then of course there's the awful time my moms cat ate my pet mouse when I accidentally left the cage open. So yeah, I'm not a fan of cats "gifts" either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Makes me happy that the only gifts my butt-heads give me are dead bugs. Horray for 2nd floor apartment life!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol, that's the second rabbit he's brought in, first one died in my arms  there's been birds, nice and rats. I'm such a animal lover and I know it's instinct but it still makes me feel so bad!


----------

